# SMP raus - Kernel compiliert nicht zu ende

## Marvin-X

Hallo,

Da APM trotz apmd nicht funktionierte hab ich mir die Threads hier mal durchgelesen. Dabei sah ich das der Gentoo-Kernel mit SMP Unterstützung kompiliert ist. Hab ich nicht, also raus damit. Sobald der SMP-Support deaktiviert wird, bricht das kompilieren mit Fehler 2 ab.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Nur kurzer Check:

hast Du "make dep clean" gemacht, bevor Du "make bzImage"

ausgeführt hast?

----------

## Marvin-X

 *Jazz_Rabbit wrote:*   

> Nur kurzer Check:
> 
> hast Du "make dep clean" gemacht, bevor Du "make bzImage"
> 
> ausgeführt hast?

 

Na klar hab ich das gemacht   :Smile: 

Ich hab eher den Eindruck das es am gepatchten Kernel von Gentoo liegt.

Dafür weiss ich jetzt was man nur eintragen muss damit der Rechner sich ausschaltet, trotzdem was soll man mit einem smp Kernel auf einem Ein-Prozessor-System

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Nunja, ich hab heute in der Nacht den Kernel NUR mit ACPI und OHNE

SMP erfolgreich kompiliert... rüberkopieren des bzImage ins /boot und

ein spezieller Eintrag in der Datei menu.lst des Grub´s und beim neu-

starten hat es auch tatsächlich geklappt mit den neuen Kernel.. Wird

ACPI oder APM bei Dir als Modul kompiliert? Wenn ja, dann bitte fest

einkompilieren.. Und schau bitte, das nichts als Modul kompiliert wird

in den ersten drei Sektionen des Kernelconfig-Tool´s.

Ich würd Dir auch raten, den unveränderten Vanilla-Kernel mal zu 

probieren (Das macht nichts aus, solang Du kein XFS benötigst).

----------

## Deever

Also ich verwende hier sowieso kernel 2.4.18, gentoo-r5 und gentoo-r7 haben bei mir net richtig gefunzt!

Der vanilla kernel, bringt der was?! Hat mir nämlich schon nen freund erzählt von, was ist eigentlich der unterschied zum offiziellen auf ftp.kernel.org erhältlichen kernel?!

Ich hab bei mir auch _nur_ acpi fest im kernel, nur so schaltet sich der rechner automatisch ab!!!

dev

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Also ich verwende hier sowieso kernel 2.4.18, gentoo-r5 und gentoo-r7 haben bei mir net richtig gefunzt!
> 
> Der vanilla kernel, bringt der was?! Hat mir nämlich schon nen freund erzählt von, was ist eigentlich der unterschied zum offiziellen auf ftp.kernel.org erhältlichen kernel?!
> 
> dev

 

Der Vanilla-Kernel ist der Offizielle, nur das die Installation als

ebuild von gentoo übernommen wird (also die Sourcen ins

/usr/src/linux ablegen).

----------

## Marvin-X

[quote="Jazz_Rabbit"]Nunja, ich hab heute in der Nacht den Kernel NUR mit ACPI und OHNE

SMP erfolgreich kompiliert... 

Hmm..., warum bricht das bei mir mit einem Fehler ab - Grübel

Wird ACPI oder APM bei Dir als Modul kompiliert? 

Ich hab nur ACPI fest drin. Die zusätzlichen Optionen sind nicht notwendig (tested) funktioniert aber wie gesagt nur mit SMP-Support. 

Ist aber nicht so schlimm. Mit dem SMP-Support kann ich leben. Davon geht die Welt nicht unter    :Smile: 

----------

## Gominik

Probier es mal mit 

make mrproper

danach sollte es klappen, es gibt öfter Probleme, wenn man erste mit und dann ohne SMP oder umgekehrt kompiliert. make mrproper hilft da, aber Achtung, die .config wird dabei glaub ich auch gelöscht, also vorher sichern und dann wieder zurück kopieren

Tschö

Gom

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

JA! Genau.. make mrproper! Danke Gominik!

Das hab ich schon ganz vergessen  :Smile:  So bequem

wie "make install" (funktioniert beim Kernel kompilieren

genauso.. irgendwie wurde das Makefile bearbeitet)

----------

